# FLR (M) Proving genuine relationship for partner visa



## pplem (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm starting to freak out, just wanted someone to confirm for me: 

I'm pplying for a partner visa: Is it true you must have 2-3 items per month (bills, bank statements, joint account letters etc) to prove cohabitation? I read somewhere in the documentation that we need just 6 items spread out in the past 2 years to prove cohabitation. 

Is the '6' just a minimum, and that we should provide way more than 6 items? 

What do people usually do? Do you bring a stack of letters to prove every month that you've been living together? 

Please help! 

THanks!!!


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Six is the absolute minimum. However, 2-3 items per month is overkill (as well as almost impossible), so don't worry about that.

Me and my partner have to prove the same when we apply for our ILR visa. When we were interviewed at our same-day appointment for our current (FLR) visa, the immigration officer explained that we would need 6 documents each (showing our names individually or addressed to us both) spanning the two year period for our ILR application to prove that we have continued to live together for the full two year period.

For your application, I would ensure that the minimum 6 are 'good' pieces of evidence (e.g. letters from government bodies such as NHS or DVLA, bank statements and utility bills) and add a few more on top if you have them (we are gathering letters from catalogues, mobile phone company, digital TV correspondence as the extras and we'll likely sort out around 8-10 for each of us when the time comes to apply - but I suspect even that is overkill. Make sure you cover the two year period as best as possible (perhaps exceed it both ways to prove you lived together beyond the two year minimum just to be absolutely safe).


----------



## pplem (Aug 14, 2012)

Thank you so much for your help! I was getting paranoid and started to line up a lot more documents ... thanks!


----------



## modzy78 (Jan 15, 2010)

2farapart said:


> Six is the absolute minimum. However, 2-3 items per month is overkill (as well as almost impossible), so don't worry about that.
> 
> Me and my partner have to prove the same when we apply for our ILR visa. When we were interviewed at our same-day appointment for our current (FLR) visa, the immigration officer explained that we would need 6 documents each (showing our names individually or addressed to us both) spanning the two year period for our ILR application to prove that we have continued to live together for the full two year period.
> 
> For your application, I would ensure that the minimum 6 are 'good' pieces of evidence (e.g. letters from government bodies such as NHS or DVLA, bank statements and utility bills) and add a few more on top if you have them (we are gathering letters from catalogues, mobile phone company, digital TV correspondence as the extras and we'll likely sort out around 8-10 for each of us when the time comes to apply - but I suspect even that is overkill. Make sure you cover the two year period as best as possible (perhaps exceed it both ways to prove you lived together beyond the two year minimum just to be absolutely safe).


The application form itself will tell you EXACTLY what types of documents are acceptable. Ideally, the 6 will be addressed to both of you. If not, you'll need one document addressed to each of you to account for the missing number (i.e. 1 addressed to you and 1 addressed to spouse instead of 1 addressed to both of you.

The "good" examples listed above are what they want, and the 6 documents need to come from at least 3 or 4 different sources (can't remember which off the top of my head, but the application states it clearly). So you can't just submit 6 bank statements, for example. Definitely don't waste your time with catalogue mailings, mobile phone bills, etc. because they will NOT be accepted. They only want official documents that you're not likely to be able to have sent to any address. My husband still gets catalogues at his parents' house, even though he hasn't lived there for 2 years, so they are not valid.

Just print out the application and follow the directions as they are written. Supporting documents are described 2 or 3 times, and it is surprisingly easy to understand! I just had my appointment at the start of the month. I arrived in the UK 1 November 2010. I submitted a couple of documents from early 2011, late 2011/early 2012, and the last month or 2. Basically, I just grabbed what I could easily find! I think I brought 7 or 8 documents to be on the safe side. That includes counting a bank statement/ pay slip as proof of address. My appointment went very smoothly, so try not to worry too much.


----------

